# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn bij plassen en klaarkomen

## zilverkraai

pijn bij het klaar kome in de penis veel pijn en met plase ook

----------


## zilverkraai

pijn bij klaar komen in de penis veel pijn en ook met plassen

----------


## fairytale30

Het zou een Prostatitis kunnen zijn. Dat is een ontsteking van de prostaatklier. Daar doen jou klachten mij aan denken.
Ik zou even langs de huisarts gaan.

----------


## sietske763

of een blaasontsteking???
voor de zekerheid ook even urine na laten kijken

----------


## MissMolly

Ontsteking aan de urinewegen of prostaat zijn heel goed mogelijk.
Als het ineens opgekomen is zou het zelfs een nier- of blaassteen kunnen zijn die aan de wandel gegaan is.
Morgenochtend meteen naar de huisarts, die kan je tenminste onderzoeken en vertellen wat het is, voor ons blijft het raden.......

----------

